# Psyllium Husk



## Anastasia Beaverhousen (Mar 21, 2008)

I am 4 months pregnant, have no gallbladder







currently take Florastor, Calcium and the doc told me to take Psyllium to control diarrhea. My question is has anyone tried it? Does it cause an increase in diarrhea?Thanks in advance!


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

If your doc told you to take it to control diarrhea why would it increase it, I take it and it works wonderfully, controls D but you have to start slowly and drink lots of water or it can give cramps at first.


----------



## Anastasia Beaverhousen (Mar 21, 2008)

Great to know!! I will start taking it this weekend!!!!!


----------



## SG3 (Dec 18, 2008)

P. Husk is suppose to help with both D and C i think..I recently started it like 2 weeks ago for C...


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I have ibs-d with urgency and am wondering what kind of psyllium husk do I take? What brand and how much should I start out with?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if brand matters much. Just vary in how much sweetener or flavoring/color they put in.I usually can buy it bulk at a lot of health food stores if you wanted one that was plain.I'd start with like 1/4 or 1/2 a dose (whatever it says on the package, ones with sugar usually have more per dose as the sugar takes up room) for 3-4 days and see how that goes then up it 1/4 of a dose at a time to the full dose. Usually you can actually take several full doses (for cholesterol they recommend three full doses of metamucil a day) so if 1 doesn't do much you can try a bit higher.Some people find psyllium makes them gassy so do better with other fibers


----------

